# DBSTalk News Letter Suggestions



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Greetings,

DBSTalk is currently developing a newsletter and we would like to open the floor for suggestions on what sort of content you would like to see. The goal is to cover hot topics, tips and features that would be interesting to the reader and at the same time draw them to DBSTalk for more information.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A neat idea Chris - reminds me a bit of the same kind of thing we do in our internal publication at work.

Both a Dish and DirecTV FAQ section would always be a good idea. It would also be cool if there was some kind of "Did you know?" "tips" piece focused on something very new or very different from mainstream information. 

Also, how about a focus on a specific DBSTalker - something they might write about themselves - personal interests...what brought them to DBSTalk....etc....they could write it as to assure nothing gets included that they don't want to share...

These are just a few starting ideas...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A section on what members would like to see added or improved on.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> interesting to the reader and at the same time draw them to DBSTalk for more information.


How would it be distributed? Wouldn't anyone getting it already be a member here?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> How would it be distributed? Wouldn't anyone getting it already be a member here?


We haven't decided on the method of distribution. The first order of business is just fielding ideas.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> How would it be distributed? Wouldn't anyone getting it already be a member here?


The carrier pigeons return is long overdue.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

This day in DBSTalk history.....

You could use this section as the day the HR20 was announced... or you could talk about when the ViP622 came out.... the things that make the big splash on the main page would be pretty cool.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tfederov said:


> This day in DBSTalk history.....
> 
> You could use this section as the day the HR20 was announced... or you could talk about when the ViP622 came out.... the things that make the big splash on the main page would be pretty cool.


Just need to find something for the other 363 days now.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

My two cents: its gonna be some work.. sure you can put in things like "this is new". and "congrats on post counts goes to"... and "happy birthday too.." (and so on and so forth). I just think at some point it may tap out on content. 

I look at all of DBSTalk as sort of a living newsletter. Everything I need to know related, is here. There is rarely a day that goes by that I am not reading something here.

Perhaps if you can come to chat on Friday Chris, we can open a room and do some real time on this.

I guess the real question I have is what is the motivation for you to want to do this? PM is fine for an answer too. 

My three cents: I REALLY like the videos that Kevin and crew have been making. I would like to see more of those.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I agree with barry, which is kinda where I was going with my first post (#4). Anything that would go in the newsletter would already be on the site, so if the distribution list is members of this site, I don't know what else would go in it.

This site (especially the home page), is a living newsletter already.

If the distribution list is somehow people that aren't members here, then that opens up many more possibilities.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

How to play CSR roulette might be a good topic! 

I will think on it and get back to you.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, how about a WB68 to SWM8 conversion? I have explained this so many times to people that it would be great to be able to just point them to a video. 

EDIT: Maybe a WB68 or SWM8 parallel configuration would be cool too. If SWM8, possibly showing how to bridge the DECA clouds would be a great tip to have!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey all, the idea of sending something out via e-mail, even though the site is here for it's members, is not a new concept of course. 

But we view it as 1) It will go to members of the site, some of which may not have been here for some time and thus can maybe peek some new interest. 2) You may find some thread/topic you may not have known about but now peeks your interest, 3) A quick way to get a message out of what the site may feel is important news. (Again, to the masses, not just people who stop by.) 4) A fun way to interact on some things, and of course 5) Yes, their will be an ad or 2 in the newsletter as we need to be able to pay to send it out. 

But the real intent is to keep people interested in what is happening and thus coming to the site or to remind members that have not been here in some time what a nice place it would be to visit again.

Thank for the ideas and input. It becomes helpful as we look to produce something.

Side note...It will not be a LARGE newsletter. It is will be quick and to the point. Something that would not take a lot of time to read or produce. But would highlight items happening on the site, in the industry, and showcase some member or the videos or something.

Thanks Again.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great Idea. Am looking forward to it.


----------

